# cat with brute motor trany different?



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

i was told the kats have diff trans then the brute force not sure if this is true but if so would the gearing be the same also noted i have raced a 750 brute force with a dynatek cdi and it was a close one but i still one so i have wondered if this clutchin i got will do the job


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes the cats tranny is different.. The cats are geared lower.. And you probably have the 4.0s, mine does.. As for clutch springs, the ones you have in it are a great trail combo, and should be plenty with your 26's..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Is it the actual tranny gears or just overall gear ratio? I was under the impression that the tranny gears were the same but the differential were geared different.


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

im not sure about the tranny, but doesnt the brute have like 4.3 diffs? and the cat has 4.0's?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> Is it the actual tranny gears or just overall gear ratio? I was under the impression that the tranny gears were the same but the differential were geared different.


I'm not sure what the brutes have in the diffs, never messed with one.. But my cat does have 4.0's for sure, most of the newer cats have 3.6's...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd be pretty confident in saying the gearing difference is in the diffs not the tranny but I could be wrong


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I do know it's a different tranny but the gears might be the same in them.. But I remember my dealer telling me one day that the cats were geared lower, maybe I misunderstood.. I'll call my buddy Mike, the Arctic Cat rep, he will know for sure..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Good idea. I just don't see the tranny gears being different because if your gonna change that then why not build your own motor and if there was a difference then I would think one of the guys would have been swapping gears a long time ago to get a lower ratio. 

Maybe I'm wrong and applying to much common sense to marketing and manufactures designs which usually makes no sense most of the times.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> Good idea. I just don't see the tranny gears being different because if your gonna change that then why not build your own motor and if there was a difference then I would think one of the guys would have been swapping gears a long time ago to get a lower ratio.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong and applying to much common sense to marketing and manufactures designs which usually makes no sense most of the times.


Well I called my buddy today and he said that the two trannies are similar, but the cats ARE different and they are geared lower.. He also said they changed out the rollers and a few other things in it.. Between the two gear differences, that's how the arctic cat with the 650i motor will hang with the brute 750.. He is "THE" arctic cat rep so if anyone would know it would be him.. And hey cattracks, glad we could clear all this up for ya..LOL J/K


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

So how much reduction we looking at between the cat and brute. 

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd like to know what all the differences are myself.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

*thanks*

i new it was true i new arcticcat had to be better then to put the heart of a different beast into this awesome bike with out making it better!! lol sorry cant help it . also i would wonder how close they are as well . just imagine what they could do with a 750 !! lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

cattracks87 said:


> i new it was true i new arcticcat had to be better then to put the heart of a different beast into this awesome bike with out making it better!! lol sorry cant help it . also i would wonder how close they are as well . just imagine what they could do with a 750 !! lol


heck they have a 1000 and still cant b a cutting edge stand out lol they should of kept the kawi motors


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

well that is my next bike soon we will see what can be made of that bike altho i have not heard to much about them what i have heard is not bad lots of power also i was thinkin of the dyna tek cdi box how much does it really do for the bike


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

byrd said:


> heck they have a 1000 and still cant b a cutting edge stand out lol they should of kept the kawi motors


A 750 Kawi doesn't stand a chance against a AC 1000 I've riddeen both and there is NO comparison.. The 1000's are strong motors, they even give the ol' 840 a run for it's money..LOL The only bike out there that is even close to the thundercat is the canned ham 800"R"..


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have known 3 thunder cat owners, an all but 1 has got rid of them an went to brutes, the other went to a honda, they could not keep the cats out of the shop long enough to ride an enjoy them. not trying to run them down, i was thinking about getting one, but after seeing what these guys problems, decided i would stay with my old wore out brute.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I will disagree with that statement about it giving an 840 a run for its money. 

What I will say is tcat has power but IMO not the power that a 1000 should be capable of


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> I will disagree with that statement about it giving an 840 a run for its money.
> 
> What I will say is tcat has power but IMO not the power that a 1000 should be capable of


 Well the tcat is pushing around 65 to 70 hp which is less than mine because I have somewhere around that much at the wheels not the crank.. And I agree 100% that the tcat's should be putting out more hp since it is a 1000.. But still no comparison between it and a brute..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

in stock form I agree 100%


----------



## mudrunner42 (Aug 30, 2010)

The difference between a 650 BF and a 650 AC V2, is that a BF has a little bigger carb, the jugs are a little different and the diff gears are a little different. The 04-05 AC V2 has 3.6 gears, and an 06 has 4.0. A BF has 4.38 gears. The trannies are the same. The diffs (and diff housings), axles, suspension, and of course plastics are just about the only things that are different between the two. I dont know about the 1000, I have never been around one. Sorry cant help you there.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

mudrunner42 said:


> The difference between a 650 BF and a 650 AC V2, is that a BF has a little bigger carb, the jugs are a little different and the diff gears are a little different. The 04-05 AC V2 has 3.6 gears, and an 06 has 4.0. A BF has 4.38 gears. The trannies are the same. The diffs (and diff housings), axles, suspension, and of course plastics are just about the only things that are different between the two. I dont know about the 1000, I have never been around one. Sorry cant help you there.


You are correct about the carbs, 32's on the cats and 36's on the brutes if I'm not mistaken, and diff gears but the trannies are NOT THE SAME.. For the 1000's, they have 4.0's and so do the mud pro's..


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

so could you put brute carbs on a cat and maybe get more performance.? i started my bike the other day and it was hissing at me lol coming from the side of the carb where i think the choke connects if you wiggle the cable it stops any how i was told you cant do much to these carbs as far as up grades ?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

cattracks87 said:


> so could you put brute carbs on a cat and maybe get more performance.? i started my bike the other day and it was hissing at me lol coming from the side of the carb where i think the choke connects if you wiggle the cable it stops any how i was told you cant do much to these carbs as far as up grades ?


Yes you can put bigger carbs on, but you would have to modify your airbox to make it work or fab a new one.. You would need different intakes as well.. I had so many problems with my chokes sticking all the time I just cut the cable.. It is a very common problem.. I just cover up the snorkles now to choke it.. If your bike is stock I doubt you would see very much performance gain.. You gotta have the mods to have a need for bigger carbs..


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

J2! said:


> Yes you can put bigger carbs on, but you would have to modify your airbox to make it work or fab a new one.. You would need different intakes as well.. I had so many problems with my chokes sticking all the time I just cut the cable.. It is a very common problem.. I just cover up the snorkles now to choke it.. If your bike is stock I doubt you would see very much performance gain.. You gotta have the mods to have a need for bigger carbs..


 
reallly? sounds like alot of trouble to get nothing and yeah the choke is a pain i had to cut it to but i just looked its leaking around where they connect and running funny and also my bike is running better but the throttle response is not there it lags then hits


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

J2! said:


> You are correct about the carbs, 32's on the cats and 36's on the brutes if I'm not mistaken, and diff gears but the trannies are NOT THE SAME.. *For the 1000's, they have 4.0's* and so do the mud pro's..


I think the 1000s come with 3.1s.... they would be blowing diffs left and right if they didnt. You are correct about the mud pros, all except the 2011s. They have 3.1s. Probably because AC got tired of replacing the diffs for warranty.


----------

